# Cats stealing each other lounge area



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Do your cats take each other's sleep and lounge spots. I am noticing that my cats are doing that? First I see my mama in my car in the garage which is a spot that she likes. An hour later I go to check on her and it is her son in the car and she relocated since they don't have closeness. This goes on with all their favorite spots, sometimes mama taking his. ???


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

oh yes this happens a lot. In our bedroom we have a cosy pile of blankets stacked on the top of a chest of drawers. This is a favourite spot and usually Thomas sleeps there. But sometimes Suzie will get the spot sneekily when Thomas isn't about! Tosca likes to sleep on top of the boiler in the kitchen. No one steals that spot I think they know not to mess with her lol.


----------

